# Network works despite * Failed to bring eth0 up

## pjp

I'd procrastinated fixing an error reported during boot (1).  I poked around menu config and the .config file and finally figured out which setting enabled it.  Since I had to reboot, I thought I'd check out some movie trailers with Win2K Pro/Quicktime.

After rebooting back to Gentoo, the boot error message from earlier was replaced with a non-error (2).  eth0 failed to start.  This wasn't unusual, and a reboot usually solves the problem.  This time, it didn't.  As I was just in Windows, I thought maybe that was the problem (3).

I powered off of my system, router (Linksys) and DSL modem for several minutes.  Powered on the modem (waiting for sync), then the router and system.  Still a no-go at this station.  eth0 fails to up even with a known working kernel (NIC has never been a module).

I tinkered with ifconfig, /etc/init.d/net.eth0 and dhcpcd, but haven't been able to get anywhere.  For no particular reason, I decided to try a ping, which you would expect to fail; it worked.  I've been browsing the forums for a couple of hours without problems.

Has anyone run across anything like this before?  I've found no threads where eth0 fails, but networking works.  I haven't tried removing the option that fixed the previous error yet, though I'm inclined to not as other (previously working) kernels without it also fail.

(1) AMD7409: detected chipset, but driver not compiled in!

(2) AMD7409: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 39

(3) When I reboot from Windows, my ETH0 refuses to come up

----------

## kermitjunior

I posted elsewhere, but if someone is checking this out, I have a SMC Wireless Barricade that handles DHCP for me. (I'm hardwired to it).

When I reboot from Windows into LInux, it hangs at the ETH0 also.  Only when I give the Vulcan Windows Salute and come back in does it come up (immediately).

Glad it's not just me! I've got a 3Com card with driver compiled into kernel. 

Reboots from linux are fine, but not reboots from Windows.  Sort of line Kanus, cept he actually knows what the heck he's doing.

 :Smile: 

----------

## pjp

 *kermitjunior wrote:*   

> Sort of line Kanus, cept he actually knows what the heck he's doing.

 I can at least fake it  :Very Happy: 

Our problems might be different.  Rebooting linux doesn't seem to matter in my case.

----------

## pjp

Any thoughts?

----------

## n0n

What are the outputs from "ifconfig" and "route"?

----------

## pjp

Thanks for asking, it made look around again.  I had added dhcpcd_eth0="-t5" to /etc/conf.d/net.  Oddly enough, removing that didn't work... net.eth0 still failed to bring up dhcp.  Running dhcpcd manually, then net.eth0 start worked.  Weird.

----------

## bobo

I've had problems with PCMCIA cards here. It looks like the reboot doesn't completely reset the state of the cards and so Gentoo finds them in the state Windows left them. Can be a mess!

----------

## pjp

Even after power down, it still didn't change.  Also, I never had the problem before when switching from OS to OS.  I'll have to see what another reboot does sometime soon.

----------

